# Achmed the Dead Terrorist - "jingle bombs"



## Katzun (27 Dez. 2008)

​


----------



## Hotcharlie (27 Dez. 2008)

:thumbup:

Tolle Satire. Als solche sollte es auch unbedingt angesehen werden 

Vielen Dank katzun.

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Buterfly (27 Dez. 2008)

Der Typ ist einfach der Wahnsinn  
Könnte ich stundenlang hören


----------



## GINSprite (27 Dez. 2008)

Danke einfach nur geil!!


----------



## armin (27 Dez. 2008)




----------



## Muli (10 Jan. 2009)

Sein Lieblingslied! *"Silence"* ... Night lol5

Maybe in Halo rofl1


Einfach nur geilo!


----------

